# Do we get paid for waiting?



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry if this has been answered before , I tried searching, but nothing specific.

I got my first 6 hour block. But mostly, it was just a lot of waiting. Actual driving time was less than 2 hours.

I was promised 108-150$ for that 6 hours. I got 108$ with like 2 hours of delivery. How do I get to that 150$? Get more packages? But there's like alot of flexers waiting there too, though. Sorry, newbie here. Be nice, thanks!


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

I'm assuming you are doing prime now. You make $18/hour + tips. The $108 is your base rate for the 6 hour block. Tips normally show up the next day for me unless it is hot wheels/restaurants and those are same day. The more routes and deliveries you do, the more tips you get and that is reflected in the estimated pay of the block.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh so the "up to 150$" are just tips? 

What happens if you just stay there and you barely get any packages? You get paid nonetheless?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I never understood why they put the thru amount...your tips could be hundreds or nothing... I guess they are just averaging the max tips per that block. 

Yeah Base Pay + tips no matter if you take 72 packages or 0.


----------

